# SECCG LSU vs UGA.



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Just a few hours away now, I am comfortable with with whatever happens today as long as the Dawgs keep it close and play a big game.  Does that mean I don't think the Dawgs can win, of course not.  They have the talent to play with anybody, but do they have the scheme and execution?   Hunker down Dawgs and play your hearts out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

??? that's not a good start


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

All you guys from other fanbases jumping on the LSU bandwagon are going to be eating a lot of crow of UGA pulls this out.  Or you'll just disappear for a few days and act like it didn't happen.  Whatever happens the Dawgs have surpassed what could have been a disaster after the USC loss.  I'm proud of them.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 7, 2019)

Was in the liquor store a little while ago. Long line. Everyone had a bottle of hard liquor...rum, vodka, whisky...except one guy in LSU colors who had a 6-pack of beer. 

Not a good sign.


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 7, 2019)

Hope I’m wrong. 42-27 LSU


----------



## formula1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!! That's all I got to say!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Quiet in here for a supposed dawg only forum


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

Let's get it on!  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 7, 2019)

Go dawgs!!!
Time to chop some wood!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> All you guys from other fanbases jumping on the LSU bandwagon are going to be eating a lot of crow of UGA pulls this out.  Or you'll just disappear for a few days and act like it didn't happen.  Whatever happens the Dawgs have surpassed what could have been a disaster after the USC loss.  I'm proud of them.  Go Dawgs!!


And dawgs gonna have a lot of crow to eat if y'all lose. Works both ways. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> And dawgs gonna have a lot of crow to eat if y'all lose. Works both ways. ?


Ain't no crow to eat...... I haven't seen a Dawg fan bragging on a UGA blowout.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> And dawgs gonna have a lot of crow to eat if y'all lose. Works both ways. ?



No, I haven't been crowing about the Dawgs at all.  I know the deal.  Don't ever let your mouth write checks you expect someone else to cash for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> No, I haven't been crowing about the Dawgs at all.  I know the deal.  Don't ever let your mouth write checks you expect someone else to cash for you.


Lots of folks just mad cause the dogs rolled them to get here.  So they have to project.    It's fine.... We here. We playing for it. Much respect to Lsu and their fans.  I'm here.  Great fans on both sides. Like a family reunion.  Have talked to a bunch of Lsu fans.  They're all saying "so glad it's y'all and not Florida!". Same as we're saying the same about Bammer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

I wonder if Nick Saban is watching?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if Nick Saban is watching?




I wonder if your internet is gonna go out


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

I'll agree that most dawgs on here haven't been crowing about THIS game.
Several have even said they expect LSU to win the SEC Championship. 
Doesn't seem to be much confidence in UGA.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs losing a few players shouldn’t matter with all them 5 stars


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I wonder if your internet is gonna go out


Who can give me crap? You?

I think you forget who your Daddy is.. Just look at the tv. You’ll see them kicking off in a few.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if Nick Saban is watching?


Sure he is watching his Kid Kirby


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 7, 2019)

In the stand in Cobb and I just had 4 planes fly over head  at a high rate of speed toward Atlanta...It should be game time...


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!*
*GO DAWGS!*
*BEAT LSU!*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Sure he is watching his Kid Kirby


Pulling for him too!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

Hunter922 said:


> In the stand in Cobb and I just had 4 planes fly over head  at a high rate of speed toward Atlanta...It should be game time...


Not much to see inside the roof of the Benz


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Let's get it on!  Go Dawgs!!! View attachment 994339



Looks like you got some great seats.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 7, 2019)

Thought they may show it on the pre game B4 kick off..Like they do in most domed stadiums..no Matter............


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Let’s Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!! Defense will win this game !


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2019)

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs !!! Defense will win this game !


By 17 !!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m with ya no matter what but shut the haterz up and WIN!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Hoping Ole Lady Luck smiles on us today! 

Hunker down Dawgs and GATA!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Alright Brother Brown let that positivity shine and make them DAWGS BITE HARD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Good Grief does LSU’s coach have the flu or strep throat???

His tonsils must be swollen??


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

WOOF WOOF GO DAWG


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Just a few hours away now, I am comfortable with with whatever happens today as long as the Dawgs keep it close and play a big game.  Does that mean I don't think the Dawgs can win, of course not.  They have the talent to play with anybody, but do they have the scheme and execution?   Hunker down Dawgs and play your hearts out.


How can you be comfortable don’t you want your boys to win after all that’s what it’s all about. Why should you have to wait another 41 years. You guys are paying Kirby a lot of money to get the job done


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Boom shakalaka let’s get it!!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on Fromm prove you belong there and slang that ball!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'll agree that most dawgs on here haven't been crowing about THIS game.
> Several have even said they expect LSU to win the SEC Championship.
> Doesn't seem to be much confidence in UGA.


I really hope they win but we don’t need a lot of chest thumping next week if they do because none of them really believe in their team


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> How can you be comfortable don’t you want your boys to win after all that’s what it’s all about. Why should you have to wait another 41 years. You guys are paying Kirby a lot of money to get the job done


Brah we gone win!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I really hope they win but we don’t need a lot of chest thumping next week if they do because none of them really believe in their team


Except Brownceluse.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I really hope they win but we don’t need a lot of chest thumping next week if they do because none of them really believe in their team


I’ll be chest pumping brah!!! Roll Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Except Brownceluse.


You’ve been saying it all year and I hope you are right. And if you are TJ has to eat sushi instead of fishing with it and buy everybody a meal sometime after the holidays


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> How can you be comfortable don’t you want your boys to win after all that’s what it’s all about. Why should you have to wait another 41 years. You guys are paying Kirby a lot of money to get the job done


4:10 on Saturday MidgetThugSux!

Bama playing in the Inbred Date Your Sister Marry your Cousin Trailer Park Trash BOWL!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You’ve been saying it all year and I hope you are right. And if you are TJ has to eat sushi instead of fishing with it and buy everybody a meal sometime after the holidays


 And when he does I will teach him how to fish. God knows he needs help


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm throwed the bomb early but it’s dropped


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

We gonna be throwing?


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

How does he not catch that?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

There you go boys. That throw is a good sign. The catch was not however


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Boom shakalaka let’s get it!!!!! Go Dawgs!!


Everyone needs to be on the same page brown. It needs to happen now too bad most of you don’t think y’all can win. Again you’ve been saying it all year. Everyone else has denied the possibility of success this year. Except TJ of course who is delusional you’re ar everyone needs to be on the same page Brown. It needs to happen now too bad most of you don’t think y’all can win. Again you’ve been saying it all year. Everyone else has denied the possibility of success this year. Except TJ of course who is delusional year round.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

He should have had that ball on 1st play!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow. Go dawgs


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

Mask


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Fromm throwed the bomb early but it’s dropped



Should have been caught. Not a good start.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Cheerleader competition is officially a tie


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> Hope I’m wrong. 42-27 LSU



Me tooooo!!!!!

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang it!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

He needs these young receivers to step up


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang it


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

What’s that black stuff on the field?? asbestos ?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Dang it!


That was a bad throw. Ole Boy almost had it though


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

@brownceluse - if Ga wins by 17 will you give me some financial advice?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> What’s that black stuff on the field?? asbestos ?


Ground up rubber. Been on most fields for years


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on D


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

You guys are really missing Cager and George Thuggins right now


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

I think we gonna find our pass game


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Cheerleader competition is officially a tie


Who's in the overall lead? Oregon?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> @brownceluse - if Ga wins by 17 will you give me some financial advice?


Yes, I’ll start now. Save n never spend.?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Ground up rubber. Been on most fields for years


Looks like they doubled up today


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs keep on getting open like on that 1st series, we should be fine. Glad to see we're slinging the ball. Fromm looks on target so far, receivers gotta catch the dang ball!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Who's in the overall lead? Oregon?


So far
Clemson usually has a pretty strong cheerleader game though


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

Time to to Stomp.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Let’s go D!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 7, 2019)

Jake looks like he wants to throw today.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> @brownceluse - if Ga wins by 17 will you give me some financial advice?


We don’t help Gators!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Jake looks like he wants to throw today.


He always does


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yes, I’ll start now. Save n never spend.?


But that's impossible. I'm married.....
??


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Ground up rubber. Been on most fields for years



Thanks. Was wondering about that.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> We don’t help Gators!


What about a hapless buckeye?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> But that's impossible. I'm married.....
> ??


With chillens


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Burrows got a rabbit foot in his pocket


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2019)

That looked like a Auburn play


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> What about a hapless buckeye?


Nobody but us dawgs


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 7, 2019)

lsu holds every play, thats why burrow never gets sacked


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Cheerleader competition is officially a tie


LSU imho


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> Thanks. Was wondering about that.


I know a guy that's president of a company that installs these fields all over the U.S. The field itself is in big sheets velcroed together


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Not good at all for the Dawgs.  Why does LSU ever run the ball UGA can't stop the pass.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on. You have to have a pass rush


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> What’s that black stuff on the field?? asbestos ?


No. that’s Capt Americus’ uh stuff. ?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

What a pass rush.  Kirby not being smart.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Still not worried!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

Unbelievable. Give him all day to pass


----------



## bluedog71 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rushing 3 ain't gonna get it done.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Come on. You have to have a pass rush



watch 77, holds every play


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

It hit the ground and moved.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

No matter what I’m happy to be here


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> It hit the ground and moved.


Got to see if that LSU check got cashed


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Ouch.  I really hope I’m not wrong Nickelback. I don’t think Captain AmeRicus Be able to handle it.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

hopper said:


> Unbelievable. Give him all day to pass


That was crazy


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Gary says it’s not a catch then says it’s a catch and agreed with himself both times


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> With chillens


College & high school chillens!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> All you guys from other fanbases jumping on the LSU bandwagon are going to be eating a lot of crow of UGA pulls this out.  Or you'll just disappear for a few days and act like it didn't happen.  Whatever happens the Dawgs have surpassed what could have been a disaster after the USC loss.  I'm proud of them.  Go Dawgs!!


im pulling for LSU...not a fan per se, just pulling for them...if UGA wins, i'll tip my hat.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Alright Dawgs catch them balls we need to answer back


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Got to see if that LSU check got cashed


Guess their bag man had beat Captain Americus to the drop site.  Hmmmm


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That was crazy


Crazy’s not what I would call it!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

7-0 LSU


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

7-0 Tigers after their first drive of the game

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

Georgia gotta sustain a drive and score here!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

I see Bammers have come out of hibernation


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> College & high school chillens!


If Dawgs win by 17 I’m going to brown’s house and get my fortune read


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

Fire  Coley butt now!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm going to have to keep that a few times. They don't pay any attention to him


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Rushing 3 guys is not going to get it. To much time for LSU to pass.....if Smart does not change that it's going to be ugly


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

Gary Danielson already on my nerves


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I see Bammers have come out of hibernation


 I see you buying me sushi soon and not using it as bait.


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

Man wide open


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Glad you showed up TJ.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

3 and out dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Let’s run up the middle


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 994348


Lol


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Pull Fromm.  Put Bennett in.  At least he can run it too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Guess captain Americus is visiting that trailer. Down the dirt road. He’s so quiet today. For some reason.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I see Bammers have come out of hibernation


Been here all week.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 994348


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

Put Fromm back on the bus. Missed two wide open receivers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on D


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

Pull Fromm already?!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Fire mark richt


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Put Fromm back on the bus. Missed two wide open receivers.


That last one ?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

If I was a Bamer I would not open my mouth about getting beat by LSU.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 994348


You do realize that this is the LSU Tigers and not the Auburn Tigers


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh yea


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

UGA ball.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 7, 2019)

oh my


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That last one ?



And the one to DRob.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

Uh oh.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Pull Fromm already?!


No way. SGD would cry. Don’t take his boy out of the game


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Left wrist shut up Gary


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

He just dropped it.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

Kirby gonna break a hip if he keeps doing those chest bumps lol.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Left wrist shut up Gary


Gary's right


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Gary is an idiot


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If I was a Bamer I would not open my mouth about getting beat by LSU.


1980.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Good Grief


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

Refs gonna give LSU a helping hand here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 1980.


Btw. Happy Birthday ???


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Refs gonna give LSU a helping hand here.


Same ol song and dance.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Kirby gonna break a hip if he keeps doing those chest bumps lol.



He needs to jump higher!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

2019


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Good stop D


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

LSU pays in muskrat furs and gator meat


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Where are all of Richt 2.0 five star recruits. You


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Same ol song and dance.



Bamer has never been on the other end of it. Go buy your Belk Bowl Bowl Gear.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs playing hard on defense.  At least Lanning can adjust unlike Coley.


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

Time to get on the board Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Bamer has never been on the other end of it. Go buy your Belk Bowl Bowl Gear.


 Get ready to send me a ham. ?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If I was a Bamer I would not open my mouth about getting beat by LSU.


why not?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Offensive train is bout to get rolling!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Same ol song and dance.


Yep.. same old song and dance with you..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs better start dawgging


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

Where were any of Bama's 5* recruits. None of them in this game or any other game of significance this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs need a good drive for points here, so I can relax a little. Phhhheeeeewww!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Refs gonna give LSU a helping hand here.


correct call...no helping hand...dont even start


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> why not?


I really wish Capt Americus would show up and calm this storm. We need his awesomeness now.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

This ain’t the SEC East


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Up the middle


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.. same old song and dance with you..


Get ready to buy me sushi boy and I will teach you how to fish.  you have my word on that


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

ZEUS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Get ready to buy me sushi boy and I will teach you how to fish.  you have my word on that


I’ll hire fish hawk to teach you. He’s better fisherman than me for sure.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh no!


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

Already heard the crying from my mother in law blaming “Bama refs” lol ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang! 

That turf is garbage!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

6, there us one of them laying on the ground with a bad knee.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

hate injuries


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh no.  I think Blaylock just blew his knee out.  UGA has no good wrs left


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang it! We finally catch one and number 8 is hurt...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

This ain't good. Toting him off the field now


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

I be dang if we're not cursed! Blaylock's knee looked like it popped out of place.


----------



## James12 (Dec 7, 2019)

He’s done there, feel bad for that guy.


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

That Ain't Good


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

We need healthy receivers!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Offensive train is bout to get rolling!! Go Dawgs!!


You are awesome.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

Are we gonna have any receivers left!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 7, 2019)

Next man up, but hate it for DB.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I really wish Capt Americus would show up and calm this storm. We need his awesomeness now.


Gomer  will show up if they win


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Already heard the crying from my mother in law blaming “Bama refs” lol ?


Your MIL's a dawg too?!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

All them 5  stars on the dawgs injuries don’t matter


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang it


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Hot rod misses FG


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Bamer has never been on the other end of it. Go buy your Belk Bowl Bowl Gear.


The troll has been in hiding all week and just came out at the 1st chance to sling poo..


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> All them 5  stars on the dawgs injuries don’t matter


Not cool dude.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Hot Rod misses a 52 yarder. Still 7-0 Tigers


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

He leveled Burrows


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

Goggles missed.....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Not cool dude.


That’s al y’all have said all year
Didnt mean anything about the kid getting hurt


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dang!
> 
> That turf is garbage!



Guess that’s the best they could do with the $700 million in taxes they got.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

Mercy


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

14-0 Tigers


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs??????


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Just a little adversity!! Dawgs got this!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

It’s fixing to get ugly.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That’s al y’all have said all year


You're mocking a kid after he just blew his knee and talking trash to us fans.  Gth.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

Coley has no answer!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> You're mocking a kid after he just blew his knee and talking trash to us fans.  Gth.



I’m not mocking him stop taking out your anger on me


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

I should’ve just went hunting this afternoon!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

Air is def let out of the Benz right now except for bout 30 percent


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Just a little adversity!! Dawgs got this!


I don’t know brown this ain’t looking to good!
If the Dawgs win I would quit and tell fortunes for a living because you are another Nostradamus!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

This Dawg offense is about to score!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

I think the fat lady is warming up.  I would normally never say that this early but with Fromm looking like he does and our pig headed commitment to man ball I don’t see how we catch up.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Mark it down Dawgs win!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Coley has no answer!


Yes he does “I Suck!”


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Be nice to get some points here. Done ate all my fanger nails off, kinda don't want to have to start on my toe nails.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm is not going to have anyone to throw too....and our D is not going to hold LSU offense.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs win the in the stands cheerleader competition not even close


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It’s fixing to get ugly.


LSU'S D has been playing tough the last 4 games...underrated


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Fromm is not going to have anyone to throw too....and our D is not going to hold LSU offense.


The way he’s throwing the receivers don’t have a chance. I’m sick I had him pegged as a heisman contender this year
Seriously


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Your MIL's a dawg too?!


YES!!! My wife’s family is from Athens. Trust me, it ain’t easy being a Bama fan around here lol


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh look, a toss sweep for 9 yards. What’s up with that?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Be nice to get some points here. Done ate all my fanger nails off, kinda don't want to have to start on my toe nails.


Don’t post no pics if ya do!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’m not mocking him stop taking out your anger on me


Blaylock is the best UGA UGA has healthy and he just got taken out on a cart.  Then was not the time for a smart  response.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> This Dawg offense is about to score!


Heard they couldn't even score on hookers ?‍


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think the fat lady is warming up.  I would normally never say that this early but with Fromm looking like he does and our pig headed commitment to man ball I don’t see how we catch up.


You do realize that the 1st quarter just ended right? You are already giving up. I guess you are SGD and not. DGD. SMH


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Fromm is not going to have anyone to throw too....and our D is not going to hold LSU offense.


Yeah it may be a slow bleed out from here.


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

Checking in from the game the offense is worse in person.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> YES!!! My wife’s family is from Athens. Trust me, it ain’t easy being a Bama fan around here lol


Mine's from South Ga. I feel your pain!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Gomer  will show up if they win


Doubtful. He’s likely hiding out and eating at the dirt road trailer.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

3 runs Coley again!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Doubtful. He’s likely hiding out and eating at the dirt road trailer.


No dont worry he’s not interested in going to your house.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Alright we completed 2 passes


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

We need to score here

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

All right dawgs if Baylor (?) can stage a comeback y’all can too


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

Not looking to bad


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

Our offense moves so much better in the hurry up. Jake seems to be on target more when they’re running it.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Calm down Dawgs! We just have to survive the storm!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Look... Saban is on the road selling insurance..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Blaylock is the best UGA UGA has healthy and he just got taken out on a cart.  Then was not the time for a smart  response.


I’ve literally been out of work for 6 months due to an Injury. Yeah I’m mocking someone who is hurt ?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look... Saban is on the road selling insurance..


Maybe if he was coaching instead of hawking insurance ....


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

They gonna put Saban in the SEC CG regardless, dang AFLAC Commercial


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> No dont worry he’s not interested in going to your house.


 Seriously tell us how the dogs can win this. I know that you Absolutely are a football guru. we really need the dogs to win the day.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Not hard to look good when you are not blocked


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm should’ve kept that one.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Seriously tell us how the dogs can win this. I know that you Absolutely are a football guru. we really need the dogs to win the day.


Seriously tell us, ever oriented x4?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> They gonna put Saban in the SEC CG regardless, dang AFLAC Commercial



Haters gonna hate.....


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Can’t win on FG


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

Kick em to death!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 7, 2019)

Gonna be a long afternoon it looks like !


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look... Saban is on the road selling insurance..


Bama isn't at the SEC championship game. Fromm the looks of it, neither are the Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

Let’s have some D now.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

That's the points UGA needs to win. Let's get some more


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

Lots of football left.....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Don’t lose heart dawgs auburn beat LSU With field goals a few years ago


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Hunker down Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You do realize that the 1st quarter just ended right? You are already giving up. I guess you are SGD and not. DGD. SMH


You have reading comprehension issues.  If we stubbornly keep running it up the guy we can’t catch up.  And we have been stubborn about that all season.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Lots of football left.....



That’s what I’m afraid of.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

14-3 After the Hot Rod FG

Hunker down and play some Junkyard D here, Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Don’t lose heart dawgs auburn beat LSU With field goals a few years ago


We ain’t Barner!! We will win by 17!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs playing better but they have to get a few turnovers to offset the gap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2019)

Fat lady ain't sang, coupla turnovers and who knows ???


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We ain’t Barner!! We will win by 17!!


Let it shine brother, let it shine


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Mine's from South Ga. I feel your pain!


I’m west central GA all my life. I loved UGA until I married. Her family just takes it too far and turned me away from being a fan.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Dawgs playing better but they have to get a few turnovers to offset the gap.


This.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

Hold em Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The way he’s throwing the receivers don’t have a chance. I’m sick I had him pegged as a heisman contender this year
> Seriously



He is not looking to good for sure. Hope he turns it around


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

GOOD STOP D


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

LSU we dropped one or it's 21-3


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

What luck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Seriously tell us, ever oriented x4?


 Come on Captain Americus. I know you have all the answers tell us who will win


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on DAWGS Score!!
Get us back in this thing!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Come on Captain Americus. I know you have all the answers tell us who will win


The Dawgs!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What luck!


LSU got theirs with the Burrow throw and catch so the Dawgs need a few


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Come on Captain Americus. I know you have all the answers tell us who will win


why aren’t you watching the Alabama game?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

The 3 rush thing is not going to work, Smart should see that just as we do


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

nickel back said:


> He is not looking to good for sure. Hope he turns it around


I told you he's average. He's playing below average so far. I hope he steps up and has an elite game from here on out


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Dawgs!!!


By 17! ?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> why aren’t you watching the Alabama game?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


>


???it’s so easy.  He walks right into it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Run, run, pass, punt


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm applying to be the UGA OC tomorrow morning.  He's stealing money


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Coley mixin it up now


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Don’t lose heart dawgs auburn beat LSU With field goals a few years ago


I'm a Bama fan. What is this field goal thing you speak of?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

I say this game goes into the 4th close


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

That hurt ?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

What was Fromm looking at?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

Ouch!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Nooooo!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Get up son!!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

That hit hurt a lot!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

We gonna need a miracle now


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> What was Fromm looking at?


For real.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Somebody stick a rag in Gary’s mouth pleas


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

Saw Jalen got Baylor, things are lining up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Somebody stick a rag in Gary’s mouth pleas


???. Nah he might like it.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on Bennett!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s just great.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on Bennett it's time dude.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

Put Fields in


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

If it weren't for bad luck, we'd have no luck at all.


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

See what Bennetts got


----------



## RedHills (Dec 7, 2019)

That's not good


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 7, 2019)

Put Fields in!


----------



## K80 (Dec 7, 2019)

Let's go mailman,  earn that nickname! 

And don't trip over thin air this game...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Go long, throw the bomb


----------



## hopper (Dec 7, 2019)

Bout lost that one


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

hopper said:


> See what Bennetts got


Not much


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice try


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Not much


Waiting on Carson Beck


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

Man, it wasn't long ago that Tennessee was snake bitten with injuries in back to back years.  And all i got was.  It don't matter,  next man up.  I think Fromm is ok,  but let's see how much if a difference these backups make


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I told you he's average. He's playing below average so far. I hope he steps up and has an elite game from here on out


Okay, QB coach


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

I hope Fromm is ok.  Him being hurt limits the runs you could call with Bennett though.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs you thug haters!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

I wonder if the QB Dwan Mathis is healthy enough to play? If so, Put him in and let him at least use his legs to try and tire out this LSU D.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey Gary is happy he gets to talk about Alabama


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

I want to see the D get in there and knock the hair off of Burrow this series!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I wonder if the QB Dwan Mathis is healthy enough to play? If so, Put him in and let him at least use his legs to try and tire out this LSU D.


Is he even active/available?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Just hope the DAWGS defense holds LSU's offense some...don't want a blow out


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Kirby cussing somebody out on the sideline


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> why aren’t you watching the Alabama game?


So you really are Capt Americus. ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Saw Jalen got Baylor, things are lining up.


For the dogs. Lol.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Is he even active/available?


I don’t think he is


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

This turf is horrible.  Does not give at all


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> So you really are Capt Americus. ??


Sticks and stones may break my bones but ****s will never hurt me.?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I hope Fromm is ok.  Him being hurt limits the runs you could call with Bennett though.


No excuses. We need to see all them 5 stars step up. ?. What coach will get thrown under the bus if the dogs lose.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man, it wasn't long ago that Tennessee was snake bitten with injuries in back to back years.  And all i got was.  It don't matter,  next man up.  I think Fromm is ok,  but let's see how much if a difference these backups make


Oh yeah. Same here. Every Dawg fan laughs at Bama and all the injuries and call it an excuse for getting beat. We'll see if Fromm doesn't come back how it feels when the shoes on the other foot. Karma maybe?


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromn is warming up on side line, fingers crossed Dawgs Kick Tail in the 2nd Half!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones but ****s will never hurt me.?


Nicely juvenile.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

If they get a touchdown here BALLGAME!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

Is Burrow that good or is it that O line in front of him? Those boys are pretty dang stout.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> No excuses. We need to see all them 5 stars step up. ?. What coach will get thrown under the bus if the dogs lose.


Tell us about Bammer’s five stars stepping up?  What?  Y’all aren’t even a top ten team?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

A TD here is probably the ballgame.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

I cant remember seeing another QB that has a touch like Joe Burrow . He's scary good


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

Man this GA defense looks different when it's not playing 2nd string qbs from UT, Missouri,  Ky, etc, etc. Lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Nicely juvenile.


Just trying to stay on your level, son.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

ETA never mind


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is Burrow that good or is it that O line in front of him? Those boys are pretty dang stout.




LSU O-Line is giving him enough time to croquet a dang butt-warmer blanket on most possessions.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Is he even active/available?


Not likely.  Just got cleared to practice non contact not long ago.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

17-3 Tigers after the FG


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Dec 7, 2019)

Well Kirby,
How are you feeling now letting josh fields transfer.

You relying on Stetson Bennett,
How’s that working for you.
?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm is coming back in but he can't move well when's he is not dinged up so LSU will be pinning their ears back.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is Burrow that good or is it that O line in front of him? Those boys are pretty dang stout.


Burrow is NASTY. Crazy at the transformation he had from last year to this year


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

We still in we need a score bad!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Well Kirby,
> How are you feeling now letting josh fields transfer.
> 
> You relying on Stetson Bennett,
> ...


Don't need him ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Well Kirby,
> How are you feeling now letting josh fields transfer.
> 
> You relying on Stetson Bennett,
> ...


Who is josh fields???


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Be nice if we could somehow put some points up on our side of the scoreboard this series.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Well Kirby,
> How are you feeling now letting josh fields transfer.
> 
> You relying on Stetson Bennett,
> ...


Kirby wanted Fields to stay.  He probably would have started this year but Fields wanted to be handed the job last year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> A TD here is probably the ballgame.


It was done before it started but hopefully south Georgia dog can turn this thing around for us


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> It was done before it started but hopefully south Georgia dog can turn this thing around for us


It is not over yet


----------



## TomC (Dec 7, 2019)

Georgia's only hope is to run the 2 minute offense the rest of the game!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on Dawgs!!! Put some points on the board.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

Dub said:


> LSU O-Line is giving him enough time to croquet a dang butt-warmer blanket on most possessions.



That 3rd and short sneak by burrow on the last drive...That oline made a path. You haven't seen that against Ga's d this yr....


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm plays best in a quick pace offense but they never let him.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m so tired of hearing Danielson.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Intercepted. Right to him


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Knew that was coming..


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2019)

TomC said:


> Georgia's only hope is to run the 2 minute offense the rest of the game!




And have our receivers catch the ball.........


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Why do that when are killing them with short throws.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I’m so tired of hearing Danielson.


I’m asking people I know are at the game to stuff a rag in his mouth


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice throw Fromm.  Wrong jersey though.


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 7, 2019)

That Interception Hurt!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

Simmons should’ve grabbed his hands.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

BEAUTIFUL pass to LSU Fromm


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Bam Bam said:


> That Interception Hurt!!!!!


Yes sir.  That it did.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> It is not over yet


 You sound like Captain Americus. We need more positivity in here absolutely.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

UGA has gotten very lucky for overthrows and drops or it would be 35-3.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

LSU is holding like crazy on these Burrow runs.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

TomC said:


> Georgia's only hope is to run the 2 minute offense the rest of the game!


Do they even have an offense? ?‍


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Who is josh fields???


Justin


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You sound like Captain Americus. We need more positivity in here absolutely.


Never thought we would be here and never thought we could win!
Just being here makes me proud to be a DAWG!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2019)

Burrows to good


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Burrow is faster than the whole UGA defense.  Got to just tip your hat to that.  Unbelievable athlete and QB.


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

Below average


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I’m so tired of hearing Danielson.


I’m tired of Georgia not scoring


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I’m tired of Georgia not scoring


Quit watching


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> No excuses. We need to see all them 5 stars step up. ?. What coach will get thrown under the bus if the dogs lose.


They can start with the S&C coach. Both teams playing on the same field, but it seems like only the Georgia guys are cramping and getting hurt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I’m tired of Georgia not scoring


I figured you would be tired of losing to Auburn.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Never thought we would be here and never thought we could win!
> Just being here makes me proud to be a DAWG!


I respect you rackmaster. That simply ain’t cutting it. We need all of the dogs to step up and believe that they can win this game and go on to defeat Ohio State in the national championship game. That really needs to be the mindset at the University of Georgia.  We need all of the dogs to step up and believe that they can win this game and go on to defeat Ohio State in the national championship game. That really needs to be the mindset at the University of Georgia. Hopefully Captain Americus Can somehow affect the positive culture at the University of Georgia since he knows everything. I am hopeful he will do his best. He is apparently ?


----------



## RedHills (Dec 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Burrow is NASTY. Crazy at the transformation he had from last year to this year


Shows what a great co coordinator can do for a player.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Burrow is faster than the whole UGA defense.  Got to just tip your hat to that.  Unbelievable athlete and QB.



He can scramble when needed, no doubt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Quit watching


He can’t. It’s the only football on tv cause his team sucks.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Burrows to good




He was a back up at Ohio state 
Maybe ohio state is better than folks let on


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> LSU is holding like crazy on these Burrow runs.


And georgias defensive backs haven’t


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Facebooks quiet


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

It's a good thing for Ga that LSU is dropping those passes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2019)

Great coverage


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Hold them to a FG


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2019)

whew


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

Lot of game left to be played boys.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It's a good thing for Ga that LSU is dropping those passes.


?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Shows what a great co coordinator can do for a player.


No excuses for Richt 2.0. It’s all Kirby’s fault for hiring inferior oc. Hopefully the Capt will get this fixed for next season.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 7, 2019)

keep hitting burrow


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

He missed it!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s what I’m talking about!


----------



## TomC (Dec 7, 2019)

To only be down 14 at half is a MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

LSU misses a long FG

17-3 Tigers


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

It sure feels way worse than this. 17-3 is a gift.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Quit watching


Come on horns we need the dogs to win


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Past LOS


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 7, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> LSU is holding like crazy on these Burrow runs.



have any penalties been called all game?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> It sure feels way worse than this. 17-3 is a gift.


How can you say that. You start every dog thread and it has been a good year for you. We simply need Kirby to do what he was paid for and not be Mark Richt


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 7, 2019)

Flag????


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I figured you would be tired of losing to Auburn.


??? I would think he’d be tired of making a fool of himself but he seems to be picking up momentum.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Come on horns we need the dogs to win


So you watching will make them win?


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2019)

half


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

I felt like LSU would lead at the half, but I didn't think it'd be 17-3.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> No excuses for Richt 2.0. It’s all Kirby’s fault for hiring inferior oc. Hopefully the Capt will get this fixed for next season.


That is one of the things he didn’t learn from Saban how to hire a OC!
The other is how to play to win instead of playing not to lose with that conservative crap!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I respect you rackmaster. That simply ain’t cutting it. We need all of the dogs to step up and believe that they can win this game and go on to defeat Ohio State in the national championship game. That really needs to be the mindset at the University of Georgia.  We need all of the dogs to step up and believe that they can win this game and go on to defeat Ohio State in the national championship game. That really needs to be the mindset at the University of Georgia. Hopefully Captain Americus Can somehow affect the positive culture at the University of Georgia since he knows everything. I am hopeful he will do his best. He is apparently ?


I have sure affected you.  That is obvious.?


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> have any penalties been called all game?


Not many. I remember one against LSU for 5 yards


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 7, 2019)

Bam Bam said:


> Flag????


Oh Well, Go Dawgs in 2nd Half!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> ??? I would think he’d be tired of making a fool of himself but he seems to be picking up momentum.





Horns said:


> So you watching will make them win?




No... This has been the only time everyone focused on winning football teams this week and not pointing out how bad his team sucks.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> How can you say that. You start every dog thread and it has been a good year for you. We simply need Kirby to do what he was paid for and not be Mark Richt


Do you not understand me by now?  I always undersell the Dawgs.  It's like trying to reverse jinx them.  I fully think the Dawgs can and will come back.


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

Too bad Field's couldn't grasp the offense


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> That is one of the things he didn’t learn from Saban how to hire a OC!
> The other is how to play to win instead of playing not to lose with that conservative crap!


Saban might have learned how to find an OC but his DC has left the building


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs been a much better team in the 2nd half this year, let's hope that trend continues tonight. This is still a winnable game, but we have got to get in there and smack Burrow around some. 

*GO DAWGS!*
*BEAT LSU!*


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

The girls winning some tuition today


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang it 6 you just made me double reverse jinx the Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Do you not understand me by now?  I always undersell the Dawgs.  It's like trying to reverse jinx them.  I fully think the Dawgs can and will come back.


 I really hope your dogs win because Charlie and elfiiiii really need this?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The girls winning some tuition today


Glad they aren’t wasting it at Bama.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

Even the girl from Louisiana is on fire


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Maybe Pickens will help us pull this one out in the 2nd half. Glad he'll be back. Just hope he don't get the urge to punch anybody!


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2019)

At least we get a receiver back , maybe he want be fighting in 5 minutes


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on Dawgs!

Pickens comes back 2nd half, show some of them AJ Green catches!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Right now I'm happy the DAWGS defense was able to hold LSU to 17 points. Hope the defense continues to play good, they are the DAWGS only hope.


GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Even the girl from Louisiana is on fire


To bad Richt 2.0 can’t get them fired up.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

antharper said:


> At least we get a receiver back , maybe he want be fighting in 5 minutes


In that replay it looked like the other guy threw a punch 1st


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Burrows looking like Tom Brady. Fromm looking like Greg Brady


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Even the girl from Louisiana is on fire


Did a Tennessee fan ask if Ga had a offense ?


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> In that replay it looked like the other guy threw a punch 1st


I agree


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Gotta give credit to Burrow, dude is a baller. Hoping he is ice cold the 2nd half and can't hit the side of a barn. Dawgs D keeping us in the game, now the offense has to step it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> To bad Richt 2.0 can’t get them fired up.


You act like you know what it takes to beat LSU..

Bama hasn’t beat a ranked team in a year.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Come on Dawgs!
> 
> Pickens comes back 2nd half, show some of them AJ Green catches!




Helpfully he doesn’t slam an LSU player into the way by his face mask


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Gotta give credit to Burrow, dude is a baller. Hoping he is ice cold the 2nd half and can't hit the side of a barn. Dawgs D keeping us in the game, now the offense has to step it up in the 2nd half.



He won’t go cold. He is the best QB in the nation. Doesn’t make many mistakes and Georgia is struggling to run right now. That doesn’t bode well.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You act like you know what it takes to beat LSU..
> 
> Bama hasn’t beat a ranked team in a year.


Bama owns LSU and the dogs sushi hater. And Carolina too.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 7, 2019)

Well, the baton girls look nice in person at least. ?


----------



## ldavid008 (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Saban might have learned how to find an OC but his DC has left the building



He's had great OC's and DC's, what he can't figure out is how to get a kicker of any kind.


----------



## TomC (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm ought to give Coley the finger and call his own plays in the second half. Maybe Bobo is out with a realtor in Oconee County this afternoon!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Help me out here can't watch the game and am at work..... How bad is the damages


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

The Dawgs can do this, but it has to start at the lines.  The offensive line is not getting push and the defense can't get any real pressure without a blitz.  That's the whole key.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Help me out here can't watch the game and am at work..... How bad is the damages


17-3 LSU at the half


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You act like you know what it takes to beat LSU..
> 
> Bama hasn’t beat a ranked team in a year.


But we beat every unranked team. There's a team very close to your heart that hasn't done that this year


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

TomC said:


> Fromm ought to give Coley the finger and call his own plays in the second half. Maybe Bobo is out with a realtor in Oconee County this afternoon!


I hope so!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> 17-3 LSU at the half


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

If LSU loses how could you not put them in the playoffs??


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Help me out here can't watch the game and am at work..... How bad is the damages


Pretty bad but there is still hope!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> The Dawgs can do this, but it has to start at the lines.  The offensive line is not getting push and the defense can't get any real pressure without a blitz.  That's the whole key.


Not this year brother. The Dawgs have shown who they are. Fromm isn't about to have some inner spirit enter his body and he come out ballin. George Thuggins is about to play. Maybe he turns into Randy Moss


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

Need to get me a blazer like that black dude is wearing.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> If LSU loses how could you not put them in the playoffs??


They are a better team than Oklahoma even if they lose!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm ain't the same guy.  Plain and simple. Really hasn't been in 2019. Can't point fingers at the receivers much that 1st half.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> If LSU loses how could you not put them in the playoffs??


They gotta lose first though


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Let’s Go Defense!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> They gotta lose first though


Yea if UGA can make it a close game!


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

I suspect Pickens will be targeted soon


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Fromm ain't the same guy.  Plain and simple. Really hasn't been in 2019. Can't point fingers at the receivers much that 1st half.



This is different game if Simmons makes that catch and Blaylock stays in.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

Kirby trailing in 2nd half is no good for GA. One thing I’ve said is if GA it’s not leading in the first half, it’s tough. One more LSU score and it’s game over.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Man that’s targeting


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> I suspect Pickens will be targeted soon



LSU knows that too.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Blind side block but they didn’t see it


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Man that’s targeting



That has to be.  When Gary Danielson calls out a penalty against the team that's playing UGA you know it's bad.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

We might see the end of the Ohio State game if this keeps up


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Blind side block but they didn’t see it



Targeting, and they can review it.  It they don't call it Kirby may kill a ref on the sideline.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Blind side block but they didn’t see it



Probably being reviewed during the commercials


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Definitely targeting


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> This is different game if Simmons makes that catch and Blaylock stays in.


My assessment is still correct.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

That was really dirty by 44


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

That a cheap shot.  I hope the Dawgs get fired up and start laying the wood legally.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

That was really dirty by 44


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s pretty much the definition of targeting


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

That was really dirty by 44


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> My assessment is still correct.




You're right, but no hands Simmons has hurt the Dawgs in multiple games.  Fromm has got to throw better, run better, everything.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Whoever decided to bring these cleats were wrong


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

This turf sucks!!!!!!!!

Pro football sure knows how to do it..


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

The field is ? and hurting both teams as they cut back


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Whoever decided to bring these cleats were wrong


It’s happening to both teams..


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

Burrows is legit. Mobile enough to move up when the pocket collapses.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Stevenson is UGA's best young DB.  So many players getting hurt this game.  Blaylock, Fromm, Kearis Jackson, Walter Grant, Barnett, and now Stevenson.


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2019)

I would never hold the SEC Championship at MBS again. Terribly dangerous for both teams


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> This is different game if Simmons makes that catch and Blaylock stays in.



works both ways if LSU catches that ball it was an easy TD


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

If we luck up and win this game I hope we still have a football team. We’re dropping like flies. Whoever prepped the turf before this game should be fired.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It’s happening to both teams..


But one would think that UGA calls the Falcons and asks for heads up on turf


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> If we luck up and win this game I hope we still have a football team. We’re dropping like flies. Whoever prepped the turf before this game should be fired.


Fire em!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> But one would think that UGA calls the Falcons and asks for heads up on turf



What would they ask the Falcants? How to blow a Super Bowl?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Score please!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

At this point it’s getting easier to name who isn’t hurt.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

17-3 LSU


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Don’t look good for Stevenson


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

The Dawgs need a turnover.  They just can't catch Burrow.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> But one would think that UGA calls the Falcons and asks for heads up on turf


Taking advice from the Falcons would be as stupid as taking advice from Matty6 on how to beat Auburn or LSU


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Aw man. Dude hurting so bad he was crying. Bless his heart! Hated to see that.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Burrows is legit. Mobile enough to move up when the pocket collapses.


Like that. All game long.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

We need to knock the fool outta Burrows


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

I try not to hate anyone but I really hate Danielson. Giggling about Blaylock sitting on the table with a brace on.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I try not to hate anyone but I really hate Danielson. Giggling about Blaylock sitting on the table with a brace on.


He’s an idiot


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Monty Rice has been a liability.  Missed sacks and bad angles all game long.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> We need to knock the fool outta Burrows



Got to catch him first


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

How is that not an illegal hands to the face?


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Reed just whimped on that. Attack him


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang it Dawgs come on!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs starting to play dirty


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Shut.
Up.
Gary.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> We need to knock the fool outta Burrows


Good luck he's a ninja


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

It’s fixing to be lights out partys over!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

Someone needs to pick up all those jocks


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Defense is going to be completely worn out by the 4th quarter.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Finally a sack


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Hold to FG


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Holding by LSU


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Good FG  we need to score!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang the UGA player was getting held.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

We have been absolutely destroyed in the game for the score to be 20 to 3.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Holding by LSU



Obvious.  He grabbed him by the neck after he got by and just held on.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

OL of LSU just mugging our DL


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

The D is trying to keep this a game


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> OL of LSU just mugging our DL



WWE style


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> We have been absolutely destroyed in the game for the score to be 20 to 3.




How awesome would it be if UGA scored on a long TD drive and get it to 20-10?


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm ready for 2nd and 9


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

20-3 LSU after that long 3qtr opening series FG

Dawgs down 17.


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

NFL players...pop warner offensive gameplan


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> OL of LSU just mugging our DL




You'll notice Gary didn't say a word about it. If it had been Bama getting held or LSU, he would have been replaying it over and over.  He does that on every close play on replay too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> 20-3 LSU after that long 3qtr opening series FG
> 
> Dawgs down 17.



Brother Brown......


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

If it was not for our defense it would ugly ugly... instead of just ugly


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Ugly slide but we will take it


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm ran the ball!!!!  It's a miracle.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Uh oh Fromm running


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

I had the game LSU 24 / GA 17. Looks like it’ll end up LSU 23 / GA 9


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Good play


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Pretty much.  I


BamaGeorgialine said:


> Burrows looking like Tom Brady. Fromm looking like Greg Brady


don’t know that tom Brady would want any of Burrow today.  Good Lord.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Holding the leg of Pickens


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Goodness what a hold


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Cook runs hard.  Pickens was getting held, but it's just getting physical for Gary.   Then the LSU DB was cussing the UGA coach out.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> OL of LSU just mugging our DL


I knew this was coming! Ha ha! Completely ignored during the Texas A&M game when the Dawgs were tackling the recievers before they could catch the ball. Now you guys are getting held. Ha ha. Too funny


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

These refs are scum of the Earth.  Pickens learning from Cager how to get open.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

PICKENS


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I knew this was coming! Ha ha! Completely ignored during the Texas A&M game when the Dawgs were tackling the recievers before they could catch the ball. Now you guys are getting held. Ha ha. Too funny


I guess you are blind since you KNEW it was gonna be said. Where’s your team again?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I knew this was coming! Ha ha! Completely ignored during the Texas A&M game when the Dawgs were tackling the recievers before they could catch the ball. Now you guys are getting held. Ha ha. Too funny



What game is your team playing in this week?  Oh yeah, no where because you couldn't even win your own division.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Landers has not made a catch all year has he?


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Landers can’t catch a cold


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

They can’t catch the ball


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

I wished they’d quite throwing to Landers. You could hand him the ball and he’d still drop it.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Hotrod missed right because he was trying to not miss left.  He barely made the last one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

It’s over!!
2 misses by Hot Rod it just wasn’t meant to be


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

When Blankenshipcant even hit a field goal there is truly nothing going right.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hotrod picked up the wrong specs today.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm needs some help...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

I see 0 playmakers on that GA offense


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hotrod picked up the wrong specs today.


Sure looks that way.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs can’t score!
One more score by LSU will seal it!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs need an OC, QB coach, and a receivers coach!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

Had I known this I'd have voted for Iowa's kicker


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> It’s over!!
> 2 misses by Hot Rod it just wasn’t meant to be



I'll hold out hope, but I fear you may be right.  Dawgs have got to get the ball back quick, either by turnover or 3 and out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Landers just has no confidence anymore.  He can’t even do the simple things right and you can see it in the way he carries himself.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

I still have faith!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Dawgs need an OC, QB coach, and a receivers coach!


Yes they do


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> They can’t catch the ball



Need to get the GA receivers some “stickem” like Lester Hayes wore when he played for the Oakland Raiders back in the day.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

It should be 20-9


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2019)

Borrows. Again


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

You’ve got to be kidding


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

Well crap!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

Ball game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Did you see that?  Good night!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

Omg!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

Joe making that defense look  stoopid


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

BALLGAME!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang. Learn how to tackle mutts.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Secondary just mailed it in


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Done.  Just break down and make the tackle.  All game long they have been missing by diving at him.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> I guess you are blind since you KNEW it was gonna be said. Where’s your team again?


My team put up 41 on LSU. Keep your head up. Only 38 more points to go


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Well I’ll be rooting for Clemson!

Go Trevor Lawrence!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

He absolutely deserves the heisman. I hope it’s not stolen from him like it was deshaun Watson


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

D


Matthew6 said:


> Dang. Learn how to tackle mutts.


Date outside your family.


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

We got 1/2 the quarterback LSU has


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Joe Burrow should be the Heisman Winner!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> It should be 20-9


Wouldn’t matter. We have no answer for Joe.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> My team put up 41 on LSU. Keep your head up. Only 38 more points to go


You’re team also lost and sitting at home. How many points did you give up? When 41 ain’t enough that’s sad


----------



## RedHills (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He absolutely deserves the heisman.



Yep


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

Where is LSU playaction redzone offense?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Not even really competing is sickening.  Burrow is just so much better than Fromm.  You have to give Saban credit, he would have tried Bennett by now the way he tried Tua against the Dawgs.  Kirby is just scared of change and something new.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

We win by 17!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> We got 1/2 the quarterback LSU has



We got half the team LSU has.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 7, 2019)

What a play


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s my number 2 team. Go Dabo and Trevor hope you pull a repeat!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> We got 1/2 the quarterback LSU has



If you had that you’d have a TD and not a FG.


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 7, 2019)

It’s just a horrible day for Georgia. When it rains it pours.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We got half the team LSU has.


We’ve done well to stay this close to them considering our offense or lack of it.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

It was a good run.  On paper, UGA should be better next year, but they have to make offensive changes and Kirby has to try something else.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We win by 17!!


Sorry brown no Jeanie or fortune teller gonna help us this time!


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If you had that you’d have a TD and not a FG.


We don’t have a WR that catches


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

And the defense needs some help from the offense.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> You’re team also lost and sitting at home. How many points did you give up? When 41 ain’t enough that’s sad


Yeah buddy. You're representing the SEC Least! That side is stout! Keep it up.


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 7, 2019)

Mike BoBo will back, watch and see


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Yeah buddy. You're representing the SEC Least! That side is stout! Keep it up.


But but but, you’re team is at home. Just swallow it, y’all mailed it in as well


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

27-3 all LSU

Dawgs look silly out there.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Still not over


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

henrydaviss said:


> Mike BoBo will back, watch and see


Hopefully so!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

The defense cant keep up. They're always on the field..... they're running out of gas


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 7, 2019)

Ouch!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

Well,  at least the Dawgs will get another bowl loss because they don't want to be there!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> But but but, you’re team is at home. Just swallow it, y’all mailed it in as well


Ok. Come over to the SEC West. You guys wouldn't sniff a conference title game. Also, you have home field. Goodness, goodness, goodness. Another year, same old song and dance


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

Game over.  I'm out


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Watching every game but UK, I just not have not seen any growth by anyone on offense.  Fromm has regressed, Swift has bot been as dynamic, no young WR really stepped up for more than a game or two.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Joe Burrow is no doubt the MAN this year!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2019)

I believe that it is over just don’t want it to.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

WOW


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Put Bennett in!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2019)

Sit Fromm down!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Still not over


You sure?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Good hustle by Pickens to make the tackle.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ok. Come over to the SEC West. You guys wouldn't sniff a conference title game. Also, you have home field. Goodness, goodness, goodness. Another year, same old song and dance


Keep crowing. But the dynasty couldn’t even win the west


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

This is about to get ugly boys


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Drug him 15 yards


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 7, 2019)

shazam


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

The miracle from Macon is falling apart.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> It was a good run.  On paper, UGA should be better next year, but they have to make offensive changes and Kirby has to try something else.


No excuses. Kirby just cant get it done


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Joe Burrow is no doubt the MAN this year!


He's scary good. I've never seen another QB close to him


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 7, 2019)

We don’t even deserve to be here playing like this. Congrats LSU hope y’all finish it out and win it all. Burrow is a monster.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm sux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm just scored for LSU!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> You sure?


He is now!


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Defense is gone


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2019)

Tried telling yall,  Ga is not a playoff team.  They MIGHT be a top 15 team.  They have capitalized on the east sucking for years.  I'm not seeing back to back top recruiting classes.  No identity,  no playmakers.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 7, 2019)

On the bright side, it’s a short bus ride home! This game is over!


----------



## kingfish (Dec 7, 2019)

Ok Dawg fans, just heard that the rap group Migos just gave the Dawg offense a pep talk.  The tide is fixing to turn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> We don’t even deserve to be here playing like this. Congrats LSU hope y’all finish it out and win it all. Burrow is a monster.



^this^...

It’s getting ugly fo sho!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

34-3 LSU


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> You sure?


?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> He's scary good. I've never seen another QB close to him


Me either!
Nobody has never been more deserving of the Heisman than him!


----------



## ACracing98 (Dec 7, 2019)

O....No!  Burrow is a beast!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Keep crowing. But the dynasty couldn’t even win the west


You do realize that as your consumed with my responses and Bama that your team is throwing in the towel. Pay attention. Maybe if you hold your mouth a little different you could bring them luck. How many points did Bama give up to LSU? You guys are on your way to being worse while putting up 3 points. At home!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

At least Kirby can recruit


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Tried telling yall,  Ga is not a playoff team.  They MIGHT be a top 15 team.  They have capitalized on the east sucking for years.  I'm not seeing back to back top recruiting classes.  No identity,  no playmakers.


Brother you ain’t told squat! Go back on the mountain and holler at the moon!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

I thought we were on the verge of a UGA dynasty. It’s over before it got started


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Keep crowing. But the dynasty couldn’t even win the west


They’re relived everyone isn’t laughing at them now.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm has no armstrength, no anticipation.  He doesn't not know hot to throw a receiver open, can not escape the pocket.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Tried telling yall,  Ga is not a playoff team.  They MIGHT be a top 15 team.  They have capitalized on the east sucking for years.  I'm not seeing back to back top recruiting classes.  No identity,  no playmakers.


You ain’t told me nothing that I didn’t already know!
It’s a miracle that we are even here!
Georgia has had problems since day 1


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^this^...
> 
> It’s getting ugly fo sho!!


Yep. East sucks


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 7, 2019)

Well, my 42-27 prediction was awful generous


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

I thought we were on the verge of a UGA dynasty. It’s over before it got started


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Brother you ain’t told squat! Go back on the mountain and holler at the moon!


???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> At least Kirby can recruit



So could Willie.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> At least Kirby can recruit


Welcome back


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

LSU has a coaching staff! That is a legit staff. Kirby gonna stick with these peewee league coaches that may end up costing him his job. We all knew what was going to happen today, we just didn't want to admit it. We ain't ready for prime time! Yet!

LSU even looked more physical on BOTH sides of the ball. Our D played their hearts out, but can only do so for so long.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Why all the dawg fans leaving?


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 7, 2019)

i Honestly can’t say that I’m surprised. We have a defense to compete with anybody but we haven’t had an offense all year. That’s never going to work.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I thought we were on the verge of a UGA dynasty. It’s over before it got started



“I thought...”. I stopped reading there because that’s a lie.?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

I see a new OC in the future!

Hopefully bye COLEY!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Why all the dawg fans leaving?


Dandy Don Meredith singing, “Turn out the lights.  The party’s over.”


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

We can still win


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Look at the Belk bowl falling out of the sky! Look at the Belk bowl falling out of the sky!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Ain’t nobody left


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 7, 2019)

Trucked..


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> At least Kirby can recruit


But Mullen can’t coach OR recruit.??


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 7, 2019)

Yea I’m watching


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm will get us back in this


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. East sucks


Bama would finish 3rd in the East.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Fromm has no armstrength, no anticipation.  He doesn't not know hot to throw a receiver open, can not escape the pocket.


Where did you play college football??


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We can still win


Brother Brown you one of a kind, no doubt!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Me either!
> Nobody has never been more deserving of the Heisman than him!


Agreed.  He has so much presence at the position. He never seems to get rattled. Unbelievable


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> “I thought...”. I stopped reading there because that’s a lie.?


Oooooh, burn


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2019)

Now LSU and TOSU get to fight for who gets to truck Oklahoma and not face Clemson.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Fromm will get us back in this



Yep, going to get you 50 points.


----------



## Resica (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang. LSU is something else.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Oooooh, burn


Now you’re gettin it!?


----------



## TomC (Dec 7, 2019)

Kirby better rethink his old school strategy or he won't make it as long as Richt!


----------



## kingfish (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey, maybe you can put Eason in.  Oh I forgot, Fromm is better.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs all need to go get their legs waxed tomorrow, to go along with this tail waxing they getting tonight.

Pathetic!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Resica said:


> Dang. LSU is something else.


Fo sho.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

I hope Arthur is in the building scouting. both sides of the ball have some incredible competitors


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. East sucks


And there’s only 2 good teams in west. Reckon y’all suck too


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. East sucks


So do you.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Fromm will get us back in this


No he won't. He's not capable


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

Hope that good looking Clemson cheerleader didn’t graduate last year. Hope to see her on the TV again when Clemson plays .


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> No he won't. He's not capable


But he beat out your qb ?‍?‍


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Now you’re gettin it!?


You truly are an adult with childlike comebacks. No game tonight, just like your Dawgs


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 994382




I am as well, but mediocrity gets old after awhile.
same with the pro sports teams as well.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> No he won't. He's not capable


Stop it! Stop it now!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m enjoying the rest of my evening. I swapped channels and watching bluegrass on RFD


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 994382


I've got to give it to you. You are a true fan


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2019)

Congrats LSU bros.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Tigers!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Stop it! Stop it now!


 I do wish they could come back


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

I hope Fromm comes back for his senior season. I'd hate for you guys to get a good quarterback


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You truly are an adult with childlike comebacks. No game tonight, just like your Dawgs


Whats Alabama’s game like tonight???.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

What a catch. To bad he's an idiot


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Good catch by Pickens been nice to have you in 1st half idiot


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whats Alabama’s game like tonight???


I heard Clemson just scored again


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I heard Clemson just scored again


Auburn too??


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I’m enjoying the rest of my evening. I swapped channels and watching bluegrass on RFD


Y'all need to watch my bucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromms making his come back!!


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Pickens has all that talent. Hope he learns something this year and balls out next


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

If Pickens wasn’t a idiot we might could have made this a ballgame but STUPID IS AS STUPID DOES


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Touchdown George 'you don't know me' Thuggins


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Y'all need to watch my bucks


I plan on it


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Pickens has all that talent. Hope he learns something this year and balls out next


His left jab and right hook could use some work


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

It ain’t over boys!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whats Alabama’s game like tonight???.


Better than yours.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> His left jab and right hook could use some work


Hey he didn’t want to break his hand on that Jacket helmet


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> Pickens has all that talent. Hope he learns something this year and balls out next


If I was Kirby he would run laps til he threw up, then he would run some more


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> His left jab and right hook could use some work


He made up for it by ramming the Tek boys head in the wall.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Y'all need to watch my bucks


Naw I be thinking of bird hunting tomorrow and need to get my old self in bed shortly.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Just wait 

Next year


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Naw I be thinking of bird hunting tomorrow and need to get my old self in bed shortly.


Which kind of birds? We've got some woodcock on my lease


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

No way would Joe Burrow still be playing


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> What a catch. To bad he's an idiot


We sure could have used him in the first half for sure


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> But Mullen can’t coach OR recruit.??


Give Mullen the talent Smart has to work with and he’d coach circles around ol Kirby. With our pathetic 3 star roster we were tied with LSU into the 4th quarter.  Smart should be ashamed of wasting all that talent.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Just wait
> 
> Next year



I’m eventually gonna run out of “next years”.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 7, 2019)

_Pathetic performance. Oh well, Go Dawgs_


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

nickel back said:


> We sure could have used him in the first half for sure


Definitely. This may be a different game


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Just wait
> 
> Next year


Yeah, I'm sick of hearing that saying from fans


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Good lawd


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Take Burrow out!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

37-10 LSU


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

LSU is rolling


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Well dawgs.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Definitely. This may be a different game


Not sure but, it may be a little closer.....maybe


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Just wait
> 
> Next year


Yep. Your next shot at breaking the 3 game streak.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Better than yours.


??


----------



## bobocat (Dec 7, 2019)

Good game LSU. Hope you win it all. Go Dawgs.!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Well dawgs.


Got beat down by a better team, for sure.LSU is better than good!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Well dawgs.



Still time..


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Which kind of birds? We've got some woodcock on my lease


Quail and woodcock.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 7, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Not sure but, it may be a little closer.....maybe


Nope. He has no other person on the team that can catch. Tell me I’m wrong.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Give Mullen the talent Smart has to work with and he’d coach circles around ol Kirby. With our pathetic 3 star roster we were tied with LSU into the 4th quarter.  Smart should be ashamed of wasting all that talent.


You are just guessing. Mullenlick has done nothing in his career to prove that. He’s 0-2 against Kirby.


----------



## James12 (Dec 7, 2019)

Man..... this reminds me of when I played against Valdosta in JV.  I knew before, I knew during the game and I still know (and feel) it now ???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Well dawgs.


Still better off than Bama!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Nope. He has no other person on the team that can catch. Tell me I’m wrong.


I can't...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm needs to throw the bomb


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

4td’s is doable...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh Lord. Anybody see that rotten Georgia peach?


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Y'all need to watch my bucks




Going to. They good too two 2!


----------



## James12 (Dec 7, 2019)

Didn’t Bama hang 41 on LSU?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> Didn’t Bama hang 41 on LSU?


Yes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Ok... 4 more to go!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Quail and woodcock.


Do you have a dog? We need to hook up and get after some woodcock. My lease is 3000 acres on the oconee river north of Dublin


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 7, 2019)

Why are there so many people on here they are supposedly Georgia fans and they just want to jump off the wagon anytime something goes wrong? You are not a real Georgia fan


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Why do you punt there? Kirby has given up


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Do you have a dog? We need to hook up and get after some woodcock. My lease is 3000 acres on the oconee river north of Dublin


Get that crap out of here! This is a bash the Dawgs thread!?


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why do you punt there? Kirby has given up


Agreed. You’re down by 27 with 6 minutes left in the game. Dumb decision


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Give Mullen the talent Smart has to work with and he’d coach circles around ol Kirby. With our pathetic 3 star roster we were tied with LSU into the 4th quarter.  Smart should be ashamed of wasting all that talent.


Give Mullen’s
history as a recruiter I guess we will never know.  I hope y’all keep him forever.?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m starting to get worried


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Give Mullen’s
> history as a recruiter I guess we will never know.  I hope y’all keep him forever.?


As long as he has 3rd and Grantham we’ll be fine!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

I would've never thought that LSUs freshman kicker would be more productive than hot rod in this game


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 7, 2019)

14,219


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

Burrows mom still hawt


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang. Joes mom is hawt


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> As long as he has 3rd and Grantham we’ll be fine!


Mullen the quarterback whisperer who started Phil Hotdogs over this Trask kid.  Mullen the offensive genius.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Burrows mom still hawt


You ain’t wrong!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Do you have a dog? We need to hook up and get after some woodcock. My lease is 3000 acres on the oconee river north of Dublin


I’ve got a fifteen month old GSP. Some days he acts like he knows what he’s doing and others lets just say he doesn’t. Got a pen full of quail so we gonna have a refresher course next week.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still better off than Bama!


Not sure about that. I missed an afternoon hunt for this!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> Not sure about that. I missed an afternoon hunt for this!


Right?  That’s the worst part of this.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> Didn’t Bama hang 41 on LSU?


Yeap, BAMA has an offense, there is a difference there.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Burrows mom still hawt


His girlfriend is hotter


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

I think we just watched the heisman winner. We'll deserving to


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m starting to get worried


????


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m glad we were here but didn’t think we could win!
Better to have played and loss then not played at all!

Congrats LSU!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I’ve got a fifteen month old GSP. Some days he acts like he knows what he’s doing and others lets just say he doesn’t. Got a pen full of quail so we gonna have a refresher course next week.


Aren't you in milledgeville? I've got the spots if your interested


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> I would've never thought that LSUs freshman kicker would be more productive than hot rod in this game


I know right, it's like our offense stayed on the bus AGAIN


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

I've got $20 that says BR goes on a 4 day drunk


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I think we just watched the heisman winner. We'll deserving to


Hope tOSU and LSU face off, would be a good game.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 7, 2019)

Proud of Dawgs defense considering they played 55 min


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still better off than Bama!


And Auburn


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Man I thought we had this!


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 7, 2019)

Guess they won’t dump the Gatoraid bucket on Kirby


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

Well know you know why I didn’t do an avatar bet. Burrows is for real. We saw it last year in the SECCG


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Man I thought we had this!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> Guess they won’t dump the Gatoraid bucket on Kirby


They
Might dump something else on him.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Aren't you in milledgeville? I've got the spots if your interested


Eatonton. I’m game. Need to find a lease on river. Lost mine this year late and had no chance to get in another one. Pm me and we will make it happen.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2019)

I know @nickle back won't like this but jake Fromm let this team down imo. He missed some wide open receivers on some plays that would have changed the outcome of this game. With that, I hate it for all my dawg buddies. I was hoping they could pull off the upset. They've got the talent.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/l...m-mercedes-benz-stadium-to-start-4th-quarter/


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

bobocat said:


> Proud of Dawgs defense considering they played 55 min


Jordan Davis ran 37 miles today.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 994392


Not anymore.?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Man I thought we had this!


It was close... If not for a couple calls we would have taken them down!!

So close!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 7, 2019)

Glad I went and bought some cheese today.... to go with all the whine.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I know @nickle back won't like this but jake Fromm let this team down imo. He missed some wide open receivers on some plays that would have changed the outcome of this game. With that, I hate it for all my dawg buddies. I was hoping they could pull off the upset. They've got the talent.


I think Fromm is average. I’ll be honest. The entire offense is a joke. Kirby needs to start by firing Colley! This season reminded me of when Richt hired Schottenheimer. Colley is lost. But our defense got us to here. Fire Sam Pittman too! 5 star wall of Georgia can’t run block! Let’s see what Kirby does!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Glad I went and bought some cheese today.... to go with all the whine.


I like crackers with mine.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

LSU D not too shabby...

listening to dawg radio recap...priceless


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I think Fromm is average. I’ll be honest. The entire offense is a joke. Kirby needs to start by firing Colley! This season reminded me of when Richt hired Schottenheimer. Colley is lost. But our defense got us to here. Fire Sam Pittman too! 5 star wall of Georgia can’t run block! Let’s see what Kirby does!


I agree with you that Coley is very Schottenheimer like.  As for Pittman, slow down cowboy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

What a beatdown. East sucks.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with you that Coley is very Schottenheimer like.  As for Pittman, slow down cowboy.


He needs to get them fat boys winning the LOS!


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 7, 2019)

Was everyone on here says Georgia sucks when they won the SEC Championship two years ago? Just wondering. I agree Coley needs to go


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> What a beatdown. East sucks.


Welcome back midget thug


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I know @nickle back won't like this but jake Fromm let this team down imo.


So did BugEyes And CKS


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

henrydaviss said:


> Was everyone on here says Georgia sucks when they won the SEC Championship two years ago? Just wondering. I agree Coley needs to go


Two years ago was two years ago. If we’d had half the offense LSU did this would have been a ball game


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> What a beatdown. East sucks.


Just not as bad as Bama!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> What a beatdown. East sucks.


So do you.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> So did BugEyes And CKS


Not going to let you talk about Hotrod!!! Fire away at Kirby! Don’t mess with specs!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2019)

Kirby is Richt 2.0.
Same mediocre performance as always...so much hype, and no substance. 
50 years old and the best I can hope for as a Dawg fan is a 10 win season and the occasional SEC Championship win.


Oh well, such is life as a Dawg fan.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 7, 2019)

I think that Pink Floyd said it best:  "Have you heard the news, the Dawgs are DEAD,
You better stay home and do as you're told
Get out of the road if you want to grow old".

So much for being 5 deep in 5 stars


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2019)

Fromm is a very good quarterback but not a championship level quarterback.  He can’t carry a team on his back. I believe he has duck hunting on his brain.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Kirby is Richt 2.0.
> Same mediocre performance as always...so much hype, and no substance.
> 50 years old and the best I can hope for as a Dawg fan is a 10 win season and the occasional SEC Championship win.
> 
> ...


He’s better than Mullenlick


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

kingfish said:


> I think that Pink Floyd said it best:  "Have you heard the news, the Dawgs are DEAD,
> You better stay home and do as you're told
> Get out of the road if you want to grow old".
> 
> So much for being 5 deep in 5 stars


We got to dance even though it was ugly


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> So do you.


Sore loser. ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Fromm is a very good quarterback but not a championship level quarterback.  He can’t carry a team on his back. I believe he has duck hunting on his brain.


I do too. I could tell by the balls he was throwing. Looked just like a wounded mallard


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He’s better than Mullenlick


That’s mighty faint praise.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Sore loser. ?


You’ve had to much meth.  This isn’t even bothering me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> What a beatdown. East sucks.


Heck.. Dawgs beat more ranked SEC West teams than Bama... what’s up with that?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck.. Dawgs beat more ranked SEC West teams than Bama... what’s up with that?


That’s easy to do when Bama cant beat ANY ranked teams..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

We played in SECCG after losing to SC
We beat FL , AU and GT , our hated rivals.
And Bama is 12th.
Not a bad year when you think about.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> why not?



Because you lost to them, and they scored more points on you, than UGA.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> That’s easy to do when Bama cant beat ANY ranked teams..


You aren't hiding your pain very well


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

Saw Morgan and Morgan and Monge and associates ads on the Marta train. Thinking of calling for Kirby and associates for imitating a football team.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I do too. I could tell by the balls he was throwing. Looked just like a wounded mallard




Looked more like a wounded marsh hen


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

This loss is solely on Kirby.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> We played in SECCG after losing to SC
> We beat FL , AU and GT , our hated rivals.
> And Bama is 12th.
> Not a bad year when you think about.


That's typical. Not a bad year? That's a terrible year. It's national championship or bust if you've won more than one. Ever


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Not going to let you talk about Hotrod!!! Fire away at Kirby! Don’t mess with specs!


Stevie Wonder could have done better than 1/3. Bugsy’s stock is dropping fast. Just another overrated pup.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

Bama-12th


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

Confident in beating FL 
3


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

Confident in beating Auburn 
3


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2019)

Better to be a Dawg fan ( even with the disappointments), than a trailer trash Bama/Awbarn fan.


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That's typical. Not a bad year? That's a terrible year. It's national championship or bust if you've won more than one. Ever


So you consider your year a bust as well?


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 7, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Kirby is Richt 2.0.
> Same mediocre performance as always...so much hype, and no substance.
> 50 years old and the best I can hope for as a Dawg fan is a 10 win season and the occasional SEC Championship win.
> 
> ...


As bad as that sounds it’s still better then 90 percent of all college teams. Atleast we’re consistently in the mix


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Because you lost to them, and they scored more points on you, than UGA.


and we scored more than double on them than you....plus, they coasted the last 13- 14 minutes of the game...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> We played in SECCG after losing to SC
> We beat FL , AU and GT , our hated rivals.
> And Bama is 12th.
> Not a bad year when you think about.


BAMA wont be 12th come Monday...and should be ahead of uga


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

Horns said:


> So you consider your year a bust as well?


Absolutely. And lost to Auburn to boot. No pun intended


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> As bad as that sounds it’s still better then 90 percent of all college teams. Atleast we’re consistently in the mix



Correct...could be worse. I will always be a Dawg.


----------



## Kowtown (Dec 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203429746601844736
That's gotta hurt..


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 7, 2019)

Congrats to LSU.  They are a phenomenal football team. Unfortunately, we are not.  Too many missing pieces.

This loss came down to failure to execute on the field - partially due to injuries to key personel and partially due to Fromm and receivers having another off day.  I can't blame this on Coley.  He came out with the right game plan.  Think about that first drive.  He knew exactly how to exploit the LSU defense.  The plays that he called got receivers open and had we executed would have marched us down the field in a hurry. Fromm missed wide open receivers throughout the night.  Timing was off at times.  We had guys getting hit in the hands and dropping balls.  Coley may need to go based on the struggles we've had all year long and a failure to develop talent, but this loss sits squarely on the shoulders of the players that didn't do their job.

To the guys comparing Schottenheimer to Coley, I think it's a fair comparison and I think there is a reason for that.  Schottenheimer was brought in to run Mike Bobo's offense.  He was handcuffed from the start because he was forced to run somebody else's playbook.  Along those same lines, I've heard rumors that Smart has a tendency to micromanage his coordinators. That could be one of the reasons that an experienced guy like Jim Chaney might jump ship from a contender like UGA to join the dumpster fire in Knoxville. Haven't been a practice or in meetings so I don't know what Kirby is like with Coley, but I do know that Kirby wants a particular type of offense, and he wants it run a particular way, and he wants a particular type of O-lineman, and he wants a particular type of QB.

We had a good season, but tonight was a little bit of an embarrassment.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 7, 2019)

hayseed_theology said:


> To the guys comparing Schottenheimer to Coley, I think it's a fair comparison and I think there is a reason for that.  Schottenheimer was brought in to run Mike Bobo's offense.  He was handcuffed from the start because he was forced to run somebody else's playbook.  Along those same lines, I've heard rumors that Smart has a tendency to micromanage his coordinators. That could be one of the reasons that an experienced guy like Jim Chaney might jump ship from a contender like UGA to join the dumpster fire in Knoxville. Haven't been a practice or in meetings so I don't know what Kirby is like with Coley, but I do know that Kirby wants a particular type of offense, and he wants it run a particular way, and he wants a particular type of O-lineman, and he wants a particular type of QB.



And just to be clear, I like Kirby.  I think he will eventually get us over the hump.  But he might have to be a little more flexible with the direction of the offense - like being open to recruiting and properly utilizing a dual threat QB.


----------



## across the river (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyone expecting anything different that what happened today, was living in denial IMO.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> What a beatdown. East sucks.


Reminded me of the most recent Clemson/Bama game.  What you think?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

bobocat said:


> Reminded me of the most recent Clemson/Bama game.  What you think?


Thank you for the reminder. LSU just scored again


----------



## bobocat (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Thank you for the reminder. LSU just scored again


So did Clemson?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

across the river said:


> Anyone expecting anything different that what happened today, was living in denial IMO.



So people are just supposed to not watch the game, just listen what experts say and not watch the game. Why dont you got ahead and tell us how the rest of the season will end. And why dont you go ahead and lay out next season for us too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Thank you for the reminder. LSU just scored again


So did Clemson and Auburn.  ??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

Think LSU scored on them again too.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> So people are just supposed to not watch the game, just listen what experts say and not watch the game. Why dont you got ahead and tell us how the rest of the season will end. And why dont you go ahead and lay out next season for us too.


Alabama loses another Inbred Bowl


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Stevie Wonder could have done better than 1/3. Bugsy’s stock is dropping fast. Just another overrated pup.


A 3 time scorned Lizard.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> and we scored more than double on them than you....plus, they coasted the last 13- 14 minutes of the game...


Dang. LSU just scored again.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> So did Clemson and Auburn.  ??


And South Carolina


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> A 3 time scorned Lizard.......


???. They crack me up with that dufus Mullen.  And their support of him is about an inch deep and a mile wide.  They lost everybody on that defense which is the reason they win most of those games.  Next year when they finally realize the whole thing is smoke and mirrors they will turn on him so fast it will be unreal.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> And South Carolina


. You’re all in your feelings because you want us all to be miserable like you but we aren’t.??


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> . You’re all in your feelings because you want us all to be miserable like you but we aren’t.??


That is about one of the most stupid posts I have ever seen. What the heck are you drinking.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

I should have invested in AL liquor stores.
It’s gotta be tough watching all these games today and knowing you can’t back door it this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> That is about one of the most stupid posts I have ever seen. What the heck are you drinking.


Bammer tears, bacon breath.??


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> . You’re all in your feelings because you want us all to be miserable like you but we aren’t.??



Go on to bed before you start calling everybody sugar britches and talking about other men’s. Love handles


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> I should have invested in AL liquor stores.
> It’s gotta be tough watching all these games today and knowing you can’t back door it this year.


???Paaaaaaaawl!  We’re still the best Paaaaaaaaawl!  They aren’t allowed to not let us in Paaaaaaaaawl!  Muh titles!  Muh smack talk.??


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Go on to bed before you start calling everybody sugar britches and talking about other men’s. Love handles


Nah I’m gonna stay right here because it bothers you.??


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

SGDs posts


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Paaaaaaaaaaaaawl.  SGD makes me mad Paaaaaaaaaawl!  And he’s not even really trying Paaaaaaaaaawl!???


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> SGDs posts


?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah I’m gonna stay right here because it bothers you.??


You are weak.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You are weak.


Ok.?. You’re meek.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

bobocat said:


> Reminded me of the most recent Clemson/Bama game.  What you think?


No. Those were actually the two best last year. Not the best team vs the 15th best team


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Paaaaawwl!  We still lost the Arn Boll Paaaaaaaawl!??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

They wern't in it, so that have to have another way to celebrate. Just beat Auburn like we did and you not playing in the Poulan Weed eater Bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> No. Those were actually the two best last year. Not the best team vs the 15th best team



Or the 12th.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

Tell me again how many ranked teams Bama beat this year. I will give yall a hint, it rhymes with hero.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They wern't in it, so that have to have another way to celebrate. Just beat Auburn like we did and you not playing in the Poulan Weed eater Bowl.


We Bama fans love LSU like all the Dawgs love Clemson. Clemson love was through the roof last year when all the Dawg fans watched the national championship game and wasn't in it. What's the difference?


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 7, 2019)

Just got home. Whew, that was rough.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Or the 12th.


You really think you guys will be ranked 12th?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 994412


???


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

The difference is I have said that Saban is not going anywhere and will be back on top again. I have said that Tua is probably the best OB the Sec has seen in a while, and that Saban is most likely the GOAT. I dont troll Alabama game threads from start to finish, and I said all along that our chances of beating LSU were slim.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The difference is I have said that Saban is not going anywhere and will be back on top again. I have said that Tua is probably the best OB the Sec has seen in a while, and that Saban is most likely the GOAT. I dont troll Alabama game threads from start to finish, and I said all along that our chances of beating LSU were slim.


Tua couldn’t tie Burrow’s shoes.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You really think you guys will be ranked 12th?



No, we will be ranked much higher and we deserve to be. Aint like we got beat by Alabama, we got beat by LSU at the end of the season.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tua couldn’t tie Burrow’s shoes.



My point is that I dont dog Alabama until the trolls start being ridiculous. Why do they care  what we do. Is that all they have to keep them going?


----------



## across the river (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> So people are just supposed to not watch the game, just listen what experts say and not watch the game. Why dont you got ahead and tell us how the rest of the season will end. And why dont you go ahead and lay out next season for us too.



I watched the game and I was pulling for UGA, but I'm in touch with reality as well.  I just think it is funny that some people seemed surprised with the result.   If you watched UGA play A&M and then watched LSU play A&M, it was pretty obvious LSU was a much better team.  That doesn't mean Georgia couldn't have beaten them, but it is the whole possible verses probable thing. 

 Since you asked, LSU moves to the one seed, destroys Oklahoma in Atlanta.   Clemson beats Ohio State in Arizona by double digits.   Then LSU beats Clemson in a fairly close game in what is essentially a home game in New Orleans.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

across the river said:


> I watched the game and I was pulling for UGA, but I'm in touch with reality as well.  I just think it is funny that some people seemed surprised with the result.   If you watched UGA play A&M and then watched LSU play A&M, it was pretty obvious LSU was a much better team.  That doesn't mean Georgia couldn't have beaten them, but it is the whole possible verses probable thing.
> 
> Since you asked, LSU moves to the one seed, destroys Oklahoma in Atlanta.   Clemson beats Ohio State in Arizona by double digits.   Then LSU beats Clemson in a fairly close game in what is essentially a home game in New Orleans.



You should have got in the Bacon Bracket and won some Ky bacon.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> A 3 time scorned Lizard.......


That’s the same number of consecutive years the sackdraggers have tried and failed to end their reign of irrelevance. A nice consolation prize for our miseries.


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

Man funny nohope all over this thread but never in when bama is playing. I think he goes to sleep with Ray Charles Georgia on my mind.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> That’s the same number of consecutive years the sackdraggers have tried and failed to end their reign of irrelevance. A nice consolation prize for our miseries.


Yep, badly scorned....... ????


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Lots of trolls watching our team get beat tonight wishing it was theirs! Priceless


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> My point is that I dont dog Alabama until the trolls start being ridiculous. Why do they care  what we do. Is that all they have to keep them going?


I know I was just throwing that out there.

To answer your question, yes.  They are miserable people.  It really is what you think it is.  But don’t let it bother you.  It’s funny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Gator tears taste mighty good.  Dopey Dan is my favorite gator coach ever.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, badly scorned....... ????


Nope....in fact I’m having a mighty fine weekend.....mighty fine.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Gator tears taste mighty good.  Dopey Dan is my favorite gator coach ever.


Tears of laughter......drink em up.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Nope....in fact I’m having a mighty fine weekend.....mighty fine.


???? So am I! Go Dawgs in sunny Florida!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

3rd and Grantham!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Bull where you been brother? Did you come up for your deer hunt?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Tears of laughter......drink em up.


Oh I’m laughing too.  We all are.  Believe me.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> ???? So am I! Go Dawgs in sunny Florida!!


Yep, lots of dogs swag here in Florida, none of it more than three years old.


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

1st and Kirby...1yard


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> 1st and Kirby...1yard


First and Kirby?  You mean fourth and Kirby.  We are the field goal offense.  Or we were.


----------



## across the river (Dec 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You should have got in the Bacon Bracket and won some Ky bacon.



I'd rather just buy my own.   I much prefer a couple of brands over all of the others.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Bull where you been brother? Did you come up for your deer hunt?


Quicker trip this year. Wife decided to make the trip ( first time in 30 years ) so more family socializing and a little less hunting. Let eight different bucks walk.


----------



## mattuga (Dec 7, 2019)

The stadium was short of dawg fans today and LSU fans were rowdy (and very drunk, I know as I wasn't this time but way crazy with no beer in the game they took care of that pre-game).  If we had 90% of the stadium as UGA fans they still woulda won.  Out coached by a mile and our players are not motivated.  We have no QB quality be it WR fault or not and RB's not utilized until today.  Coaching is not helping this team. Smart needs a lesson from Coach-O, stay the heck out of the offense and hire someone new.  Our offense is the problem, has been for years.  Our gameplan is beatable in the SEC, we thought we had enough OL but no one plays hard enough.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Quicker trip this year. Wife decided to make the trip ( first time in 30 years ) so more family socializing and a little less hunting. Let eight different bucks walk.


Ain’t nothing wrong with the wife coming once every 30 years..?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Ain’t nothing wrong with the wife coming once every 30 years..?


I’ll be sure to pass that along!


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2019)

mattuga said:


> The stadium was short of dawg fans today and LSU fans were rowdy (and very drunk, I know as I wasn't this time but way crazy with no beer in the game they took care of that pre-game).  If we had 90% of the stadium as UGA fans they still woulda won.  Out coached by a mile and our players are not motivated.  We have no QB quality be it WR fault or not and RB's not utilized until today.  Coaching is not helping this team. Smart needs a lesson from Coach-O, stay the heck out of the offense and hire someone new.  Our offense is the problem, has been for years.  Our gameplan is beatable in the SEC, we thought we had enough OL but no one plays hard enough.


There were tons of Dawgs there. I'd say almost 70/30 but we didn't have anything to cheer about. We start out dropping passes, missing wide open recievers and running draw plays for 1 yard. I don't drink and thought about starting.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Let's get it on!  Go Dawgs!!! View attachment 994339


Love the Avy,,,,,


----------



## mattuga (Dec 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> There were tons of Dawgs there. I'd say almost 70/30 but we didn't have anything to cheer about. We start out dropping passes, missing wide open recievers and running draw plays for 1 yard. I don't drink and thought about starting.



Were you there? The Benz seats are all red, made for a false look.  LSU fans oustshowed if not close to equal numbers.  We were def quiet either way.  I didn't ticket count, just what I saw in person.  We had plenty of empty seats compared to previous years,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Dawgs by 17,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,gotta mess with ya a bit,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Dawgs by 17,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,gotta mess with ya a bit,,,,


We lost?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We lost?


Uh, about that financial advice.....
Never mind. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Uh, about that financial advice.....
> Never mind. ?


Why? Just make sure you’re spending more than you have coming in and you’ll be fine....?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Why? Just make sure you’re spending more than you have coming in and you’ll be fine....?


??


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> ??


You probably should ask elfii the investment advice for real.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Where's Slayer????


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Where's Slayer????


Probably sleeping


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

across the river said:


> I'd rather just buy my own.   I much prefer a couple of brands over all of the others.



I am sure you do.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Nope....in fact I’m having a mighty fine weekend.....mighty fine.



Me too, I am still happy about beating UF 3 years in a row, with a terrible team.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Where's Slayer????



Think he is in the same place Bamers were for days after they got neat by Auburn.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 8, 2019)

Atrocious showing for the SEC East champ. Embarrassing even. QB play was horrible, as it’s been for some time now. Lots of things need to change, but it will be the same ole same ole next year.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Where's Slayer????


His internet service went out


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2019)

He went to buy a Christmas tree and hasn’t come back yet


----------



## Throwback (Dec 8, 2019)

This is part of my no bull assessment 

The dawgs have been GIFTED the last three years as SEC East champions with the potential to win a NC every time. Their biggest competition overall in regular season has been SEC west teams (1-2 a year) and non conference teams (noder dame) 
The sec East has been for the most part a dumpster fire the last several years. The dawgs have been the exception. They have been able to cake walk through the year (much has Clemson and Ohio state) in their conference relative to the strength of their own team. 

The future Years dont appear to be Shaping up to be a repeat of the past. Florida looks to be getting better. Tennessee very well may have turned the corner and other East teams are one year or two away from winning seasons at least. Even Kentucky was what a 10 win team last year? 

What am I saying ? I’m saying I hope in 5 years we don’t look back and the dawgs have blown the last several years because they’ve been golden opportunities to being a NC back to Athens and they’ve blown it   If a couple of other East teams get their stuff together the dawgs will again be looking at 2-3 regular season losses and a mid tier bowl game rinse repeat. 

And for all the smack talk I really do pull for the dawgs 364 days a year


----------



## Throwback (Dec 8, 2019)

@brownceluse  see above


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> This is part of my no bull assessment
> 
> The dawgs have been GIFTED the last three years as SEC East champions with the potential to win a NC every time. Their biggest competition overall in regular season has been SEC west teams (1-2 a year) and non conference teams (noder dame)
> The sec East has been for the most part a dumpster fire the last several years. The dawgs have been the exception. They have been able to cake walk through the year (much has Clemson and Ohio state) in their conference relative to the strength of their own team.
> ...


Kirby is our recruiting the East by leaps and bounds! With the exception of WR’s!!!!!!! We lost two 5 star QB’s! I put half of that on him and his stubbornness. I fear Kirby could in fact be Richt 2.0. I defended Fromm to keep the trolls at bay. But let’s be honest. He sucks! The play calling sucks and the o line was a huge disappointment this year. But, with that said I believe the offensive scheme works. Poor play calling and a severe lack of execution killed this team. I’d slap Pittman in mouth if I was Kirby. His O line got destroyed all year. But again no help from play calling and execution from Fromm and the receivers.   I think Kirby will figure it out. But it’s time for the boss to make some tough decisions


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> This is part of my no bull assessment
> 
> The dawgs have been GIFTED the last three years as SEC East champions with the potential to win a NC every time. Their biggest competition overall in regular season has been SEC west teams (1-2 a year) and non conference teams (noder dame)
> The sec East has been for the most part a dumpster fire the last several years. The dawgs have been the exception. They have been able to cake walk through the year (much has Clemson and Ohio state) in their conference relative to the strength of their own team.
> ...


I agree with you on about all of that. I just can't miss a chance to give a little ribbing back when most Dawgs would rather see Bama lose than the Dawgs win. Bama player pushes a guy, he's a thug. Dawg player gets in a slap feast and nothing said. Dawgs never hold, never pass interfere, never facemask (to get wide open.) I don't wouldn't call Pickens a thug and be serious about it. Kid lost his cool and that's what happens sometimes. Most who have played understands that even if not on a college level. You're right, the East sucks and has for the last few years. Dawgs need to take advantage of it before UF gets going.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Two years ago was two years ago. If we’d had half the quarterback LSU did this would have been a ball game


fify


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Probably sleeping


Passed out


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby is our recruiting the East by leaps and bounds! With the exception of WR’s!!!!!!! We lost two 5 star QB’s! I put half of that on him and his stubbornness. I fear Kirby could in fact be Richt 2.0. I defended Fromm to keep the trolls at bay. But let’s be honest. He sucks! The play calling sucks and the o line was a huge disappointment this year. But, with that said I believe the offensive scheme works. Poor play calling and a severe lack of execution killed this team. I’d slap Pittman in mouth if I was Kirby. His O line got destroyed all year. But again no help from play calling and execution from Fromm and the receivers.   I think Kirby will figure it out. But it’s time for the boss to make some tough decisions



In short: 

1. Our D can stuff the run against anybody.
2. We have no pass rush.
3. Our offense is abysmal.
4. With the talent we have the offense being abysmal is a coaching problem.

This game turned out about like I had it figured. Our offense has been weak all year especially in the passing dept. Dawgs are a great team performing at a mediocre level and it finally caught up with them.

It's time for new coaches on the O side of the ball. Go get Bobo back if he'll come.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 8, 2019)

Georgia will still recruit.
Georgia will still be in the mix.
We ain’t disappearing no matter  what y’all think.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 8, 2019)

I agree on Bobo.
Watching these other offensives moving the ball at will, something needs to change and  begin with the OC.
Stagnant ALL year!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> I agree on Bobo.
> Watching these other offensives moving the ball at will, something needs to change and  begin with the OC.
> Stagnant ALL year!



Bobo consistently did more with less talent. His offenses put lots of points up.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> No, we will be ranked much higher and we deserve to be. Aint like we got beat by Alabama, we got beat by LSU at the end of the season.


Number 5 through number 50 is irrelevant now


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 8, 2019)

All week I heard about Kirbys "secret plays" did anyone see anything different?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> This is part of my no bull assessment
> 
> The dawgs have been GIFTED the last three years as SEC East champions with the potential to win a NC every time. Their biggest competition overall in regular season has been SEC west teams (1-2 a year) and non conference teams (noder dame)
> The sec East has been for the most part a dumpster fire the last several years. The dawgs have been the exception. They have been able to cake walk through the year (much has Clemson and Ohio state) in their conference relative to the strength of their own team.
> ...



And what is Auburn's excuse. Regardless of everything you said they are 1-3 against CKS. Just think how terrible they are.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Number 5 through number 50 is irrelevant now



In your mind. Which does not make it so for everbody else. You know that some people disagree with you. No, you have never thought of that.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> And what is Auburn's excuse. Regardless of everything you said they are 1-3 against CKS. Just think how terrible they are.



I’m not making excuses I’m not a dawg homer


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> In your mind. Which does not make it so for everbody else. You know that some people disagree with you. No, you have never thought of that.


I agree with that


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’m not making excuses I’m not a dawg homer



No you are an Auburn Homer, and there is nothing wrong with that,


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

Only Dawgs cant be homers. All the other teams have never had a single homer.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

This thread is predominantly Dawg homers. And we give everybody else DDS, it is funny.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 8, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

You been hanging around Possum to much 4.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 8, 2019)

????


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 8, 2019)

1 rooster + 1 cat = 0 playoffs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

huntersluck said:


> 1 rooster + 1 cat = 0 playoffs



Hope you did not major in math. The SEC game was a playoff game.


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you did not major in math. The SEC game was a playoff game.


No, it was a CC game not a playoff.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2019)

huntersluck said:


> No, it was a CC game not a playoff.



Any game where the winner can advance is a playoff game. Georgia games against UF, Auburn, and A&M were playoff games to UGA. We were not going to beat LSU, with a couple of receiver health we could have made it a closer game. I never once said we would beat LSU, and in fact said they would probably beat us. Why are you so concerned about what we do or dont do? DDS


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, it's hump day. You dawgs that entered the avatar bet are halfway through the week!
????


----------

